
Dell’s new XPS 27 AIO and Canvas slab display take on the Surface Studio - sequence7
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/01/dell-xps-27-canvas-slab-uk/
======
intoverflow2
Looking at these creaky cheap looking clones really makes me feel a lot of
respect for the Surface team. They're clearly working to a far higher level of
quality and implementation than the rest of the PC industry.

Really hoping for a stand alone Surface Studio screen before 2018.

